# hocking 8/13-8/24



## rand (Aug 19, 2008)

a couple...


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice Fish, were you fishing upstream from the Stimson Ave Bridge?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice fishing! Will be there in Nelsonville area for labor weekend fishing.


----------



## rand (Aug 19, 2008)

all of those fish were right under the bridge. the only one i kept was the saug. the smallie and the crappie are swimming around under that bridge again.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Very nice and congrats on the nice catches. That hole is pretty nice, caught a few fish while I was at OU. I also lost a few big fish there, wonder if it was that smallie, minus a few inces 
Did you measure the smallie? That is definately a brute.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice saugeye!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

nice eye,I'd kept it as well.


----------



## rand (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks. i didn't get to measure it, but maybe later this fall i'll get the chance to pull him out again. he was really long, but could've been fatter...
i caught this flathead (first one i have ever caught, because i really just fish for smallies) the next day on the same spinner bait.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Cool! Thats a nice catch!


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

oh man!!!! i miss that river. Nice job. i used to fish that stretch, u never knew what you were going to catch. Again nice fish


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I bet you thought you had one hell of a smallie when you hooked that shovelhead.


----------



## rand (Aug 19, 2008)

no doubt, man. i thought i had the fish of a lifetime. turned out to be a "small" one...haha


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

this river holds a lot more fish than what i had originally expected. last spring quarter i caught a gar throwing a shallow running yozuri minnow. i think i'm heading up to whites mill today...is there anywhere to park near the stimson bridge if i drive over? i generally don't take that exit from 33 to get into athens.


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

nice fish rand! I had no idea the hocking had fish of that caliber....Spent most of my time @ OU fishing out at Strouds- looks like I screwed up


----------

